# She truly takes my breath away!



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

She's beautiful. Great pic.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO TOO precious. Yes, these canine souls have much to teach us. She is lovely Heather, and the love you have for her pours out of your words.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Adi sounds like Selka. Like they know exactly how you are feeling and what you are thinking. I look into his big brown eyes and he puts his head up in my chest.... he has saved my life. That's why he was such a wonderful therapy/hospice dog.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Awww, how sweet! What a great picture the dad caught! Glad he shared and you did too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...turn it into a painting using Fotosketcher. I'll be the people will love it. FotoSketcher is point and click.

Here is a quick one for you, but while creating it what I saw while zooming is priceless...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's all in the moment...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sticky sweet picture. That boy needs himself a puppy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a beautiful picture...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!!!!! its moments like these we have to run with......this photo has given me such appreciation today of all we may not see ....in the blink of an eye


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Sticky sweet picture. That boy needs himself a puppy!


and he does!!!!!!!!!!! Lil Sophie joined them today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awww*

Awww!!!!!!!!

Kimm: I love what you did with the pic of the pupy and that little boy
and I'm so glad to hear Arcane that the family adopted that adorable little girl Adi!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

lol....they adopted Sophie, although everyone tries to steal*MY Adi* as a package deal!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, that pic is amazing Heather, that special girl Adi never stops amazing people


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful photo. It's simply classic!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll bet she was whispering in his ear and reassuring him that all would be well.
What a wonderful girl Adi is and what a happy pair of boys you have made!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - I love captures like this - so special!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

A beautiful picture and I am sure he is glad he got his puppy! Arcane you have such beautiful pups!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oh wow, brings tears to your eyes....that Adi is most definitely an angel in disguise


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful pic of those 2!! Adi is such a sweetie!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a lovely girls and a priceless photo!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What a precious photo of your special Adi doing her magic. And I just love photos of a happy family taking home their new puppy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,wonderful picture!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You Adi is one special angel. That is one of the most touching pictures I have seen.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That picture is worth a thousand words. Beautiful.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful pic of Adi and the little boy. Adi is certainly a very special girl, you're lucky to have her in your life.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Priceless


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> oh wow, brings tears to your eyes....that Adi is most definitely an angel in disguise


That pretty much sums it up!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That is a really beautiful picture! It's so sweet! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

A truly perfect picture. I can see why you treasure her so much. The fotosketched versions are great too. I bet the family will cherish Sophie and she them.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful picture. I looked her up at your website: she really is special!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Adi is already a storybook dog in my mind, and the picture just adds to it.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I love love love when you manage to capture such mood in a picture and this one really shows the true golden spirit. Great job to dad!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> A truly perfect picture. I can see why you treasure her so much. The fotosketched versions are great too. I bet the family will cherish Sophie and she them.


thank you Paula;

Adi has taught me many many things, given unconditionally without requiring anything in return, has shared my life for the last 9 years, 1 month & 10 days  The Good, The Bad, & the Ugly! I really am so much more because of her :smooch: I don't think there is one single person that has come into my home, that has not said_* "I'll just take Adi home " *_To me she is the epitome! I have been so very blessed :smooch:

btw....your siggy is beautiful!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

arcane said:


> thank you Paula;
> 
> Adi has taught me many many things, given unconditionally without requiring anything in return, has shared my life for the last 9 years, 1 month & 10 days  The Good, The Bad, & the Ugly! I really am so much more because of her :smooch: I don't think there is one single person that has come into my home, that has not said_* "I'll just take Adi home " *_To me she is the epitome! I have been so very blessed :smooch:
> 
> btw....your siggy is beautiful!


I notice that you've counted her time with you to the day...I did with Sam also. I hope Adi makes the record books with her days on this earth. She could conceivably have another 9 yrs-10 mths-1 day. Wouldn't that be perfect?

Thanks, I used Scrapblog...I can't figure out photoshop.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of your sweet girl and her new friend. It reminds me of Asia last weekend. We were out hiking and ran into a family with a little boy about that age. They had just put their elderly black lab down a few days prior and he was sadly looking at Asia. She walked up to him and put her head against his leg and then sat on his feet and then after a pet promptly roled over on her back for a rub(something she NEVER does without a command. He melted of course. They just seem to know when someone need comforting. They are truly amazing. I too, treasure every moment with my sweet girl.


----------

